# Whole grain cheerios - good or bad?



## Lizzle

I've been giving my mice whole grain cheerios lately as treats and was wondering if there is any corn in them. I don't feed my mice corn or corn products, and I suppose it seems likely that these cheerios are made with corn, so.. does anyone know exactly? I can't really find an answer to whether or not they contain corn online.


----------



## moustress

Yes, there is corn it them. I love the multigrain cheerios, and used to give them to my meeces, and then I looked at the label. It's not very much corn, but I stopped using those and now give them plain cheerios on occasion. I break the bit up, though' giving a mouse a whole piece would be like one of us eating a donut big enough to wear as a hat.


----------



## SarahY

It is human-grade maize though, so should be fine.

I'd be more worried about all the other things that weren't intended for mouse consumption - salt, sugar, preservatives and other chemicals. Human food is full of rubbish.

Rice Krispies are better for a treat, and they're tiny.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress

Only give them dry cereal about once a week, and then only a quarter of an O, sometimes less depending on how the cereal crumbled. I don't think that small a quantity is a problem.


----------



## The secret garden

I mix bran flakes in with my mice mix.


----------



## moustress

Mine get those on occasion as well. Rolled oats as well.


----------



## The secret garden

Mine have Bran flakes and oats as part of a daily food source.


----------



## The Village Mousery

lol i must spoil my mice they get cheerios and rolled oats mixed in with bird seed and hamster mix with a few kibbles of puppy food everyday and a few dandilion leaf's and grass seed heads and barley heads and what ever i find on my walk out that i think they'd like even if its just to make into theres nest as a treat once or twice a week. my mice arnt ill or fat and seem happy. i think diets one of those things where its everything in moderation. after all if we listened to everything the goverment said was bad for us, we wouldnt eat eggs or british beef (mad cow's diesese) which for the recond i ate all threw the scare and i'm fine tho some do call me a mad cow hmmm i wonder, chocalote would be out the window (yeah you try taking my choco and i'll bite you) and alchohol and about half of all the food we do eat anyway lol so why should we put the same on to the mice. if some believe corn gives there mice cancer and you agree dont feed corn. i dont believe it i think these things just happen and people like to be able to blame something i mean i have only pet type not show so i'd probly more careful with the show types, but as far as i'm concerned wild mice eat corn and anything else they can sell from the fields and you dont see them running around with cancer tumours.


----------



## The secret garden

I dont have problems with tumour lumps cancer or any real health problems, you get them in shed's with as many mice as i have but i only get one once in a blue moon last one i had with any lumps was/is my stud buck but thats because he is OLD!! when you get a good one you use him and i have he has fathered every winner thats come out of my shed and i dont want him to die but he is what... 1 and a bit now, he has a tiny little lump on his under belly its been there now about 2 months and hasn't changed in shape or size. I feed corn in my mouse mix and totally believe artuntaure is saying. Given in moderation it should be fine, i eat to much ice cream there fore im fat if i didnt i would be slim. The mice if given a little corn are fine, lots and well, death!


----------

